# Rescue up palm tree



## trains (Jan 9, 2021)

Came across this, english piece at the end.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 18, 2021)

i dont quite get how palms create the hazard, I see many palms vs climbers but unclear how they get stuck etc can some one explain.

I worked palms and horrid things spiky mean dusty dirty full of critters


----------



## olyman (Apr 1, 2021)

derwoodii said:


> i dont quite get how palms create the hazard, I see many palms vs climbers but unclear how they get stuck etc can some one explain.
> 
> I worked palms and horrid things spiky mean dusty dirty full of critters


you have to have something eggsplained to you????I thought you knew everything,,and boast of it...????


----------

